# PPP sending a huge traffic flow (bug?)



## joseche (May 10, 2012)

I am trying to connect to a VPN, and in fact according to PPP I do get connected but right after I hit enter with the command `#  pptp <ip of vpn> <VPN lable on ppp.conf>` I get a huge amount of traffic to the remote server and anything else can go in, not even ping and I do get:


```
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
```

*I*f I do *netstat -anrf inet* I can see the Use column increasing by hundreds of thousands per second

My ppp.conf is very simple:


```
NETWORK:
 set authname <my user>
 set authkey <my pwd>
 set timeout 0
 set ifaddr 0 0
 add 10.0.0.0/8 HISADDR
 alias enable yes
```


And the log shows:


```
Phase: Using interface: tun0
Phase: deflink: Created in closed state
Warning: The alias command is deprecated
Phase: PPP Started (direct mode).
Phase: bundle: Establish
Phase: deflink: closed -> opening
Alert: deflink: Can't create /var/run/pts/6.if: No such file or directory
Phase: deflink: Connected!
Phase: deflink: opening -> carrier
Phase: deflink: /dev/pts/6: CD detected
Phase: deflink: carrier -> lcp
Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Phase: deflink: his = PAP, mine = none
Phase: Pap Output: myuser ********
Phase: Pap Input: SUCCESS ()
Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Phase: bundle: Network
Phase: deflink: IPV6CP protocol reject closes IPV6CP !

...... some time here waiting and then:

Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Phase: Signal 15, terminate.
Phase: bundle: Terminate
Phase: deflink: open -> lcp
Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
Phase: deflink: Connect time: 169 secs: 331 octets in, 2810497655 octets out
Phase: deflink: 12 packets in, 2707641 packets out
Phase:  total 16630165 bytes/sec, peak 22811643 bytes/sec on Thu May 10 14:51:21 2012
Alert: deflink: Can't remove /var/run/pts/6.if: No such file or directory
Phase: deflink: lcp -> closed
Phase: bundle: Dead
Phase: PPP Terminated (normal).
```

As you can see PPP sent a huge amount of traffic without me doing anything.

Any idea what may be happening here?


----------



## joseche (May 10, 2012)

I think these lines are key to demonstrate part of the problem:


```
Phase: deflink: Connect time: 169 secs: 331 octets in, 2810497655 octets out
Phase: deflink: 12 packets in, 2707641 packets out
Phase:  total 16630165 bytes/sec, peak 22811643 bytes/sec on Thu May 10 14:51:21 2012
```

Like I said, I just tried doing ping during those 170 seconds that the connection lasted


----------

